# Advice on making THAT decision



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've told you all about my old guy before. For those that don't know...4 years ago we were given an old OTTB that was severely underweight when we got him. Gelded the year before we got him! Full of arthritis (can't bend his neck, can't "collect" etc), blind in one eye with cataract, not much left for teeth. He turned out to be way older....closer to 30 than 20...than we had been told. He's one of the best horses I've ever owned. We can put anybody on him. He stands for this fat old woman to use her step stool to get on him. I love him to death. He gave my daughter more confidence riding than any other horse....she used him for a year in 4H. This last year, he was still in the lead when she raced with her friends. We have floated what's left of his teeth and he gets regular chiro adjustments. We have a super hard time keeping weight on him (500 pounds underweight when we got him....strangles the middle of winter....etc)

So, the bad news. This summer I was riding him at some "fun" shows. He and I even qualified for a state show in some speed events! ROFL It helps when you don't knock over any poles or barrels...our speeds are NOT something to brag about. hehe But, about a month ago he went lame at one of the shows. I immediately pulled him from the events. He's not coming back out of it like he usually does. Last night he wasn't limping and I considered riding with my daughter. She went out to catch him said he started trotting, she heard something "pop" and he started limping on his front leg again. 

So....he's most likely NOT going to be ridden again. He will be a pasture ornament....no problem with that cause he earned it in my opinion. But, if his arthritis is making him lame (and that's what I think is going on) he's got to be in some pain. If I can't keep weight on him during the winter, he suffers. 

I guess what I want to know is: What would you all do if he were yours? Make the call now while he's still in ok condition weight wise and I can dig a hole for his grave? Or wait until there is no other choice? I HATE making these decisions and it's going to break my heart....but I don't want him hurting...he doesn't deserve that just because I don't want to make a hard choice.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm am so sorry. I know this is a difficult decision. :hug:

I believe that we have to take into consideration the quality of the life that is remaining in our animals. I believe that is just part of our farm management. If he were mine and I knew that he would not improve I believe that I would go ahead and say my good byes and have him put down. I hate watching something suffer because I would rather them die peacefully in their sleep instead of making the choice. 

It's hard to feel like you are "pushing" them into the grave. With that being said you have to do what you feel is best for him. If you want to give him more time...then that's exactly what you need to do. 

Whatever your decision is just know that on TGS you will be supported.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...he sounds like a beauty of a horse!!!!

do you have him on anything to help with inflammation and pain? There are many Ess. oils that are used succesfully for horses...
https://www.facebook.com/EssentialOilsForHorses

Wintergreen, Frankincense and Deep Blue work well for animals with arthritis and bone pain.

I have an old old Mini Donkey,...I dont look forward to having to make that choice for her...But if she were to get so bad that all my care and treatments still left her in severe pain..then I will know its time....No matter what..its not an easy call..:sad:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

If it is arthritis going on, what about glucosamine? I used that with a racing washout TB gelding I had. He had a catch in his stifle when doing tight turns. I think he was somewhere around 22-24 years old when he passed away (another person owned him at the time).


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Several years ago we had an Appaloosa who like your horse was older than we thought when we bought him. When he started to have lameness issues in his front legs we retired him to pasture. He had earned that... he was just an awesome horse you could put anyone on. Out at pasture he was fine for over a year but then he started going downhill...couldn't hold weight in the winter, he mostly just stood around or lay down (a lot), head drooping just looking like he was giving up and had 'had enough'. We talked with our vet who said "You will know in your heart when it is time to let him go". And he was right...and we did decide to do what was best for him even though my heart was breaking. Good luck in making a very tough decision.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do I want to give him more time? Oh yeah! But more for me than him. He's 30 years old. He's not going to grow more teeth. His arthritis isn't going to disappear. He certainly isn't going to get any younger.

I've made this kind of decision before and I do agree 100% Springkid that it's part of our responsibility as an animal caretaker. Does it sound bad that I so wish something would happen that would force me to put him down? I know people that would sell him so they wouldn't have to make the decision but he deserves better than that for all that he's given us in the short time we've had him. A friend and I have discussed it and we think it will break my heart and her son's heart more than anybody else's. Cole rode him once and he is in absolute LOVE with this old guy. 

Happybleats, he isn't on any supplements right now. Part of the reason for that is that the supplements aren't going to fix him. They might make him more comfortable in the short term, but he isn't going to get better. 

We've fought the weight issue since we got him and have been afraid that each winter was going to be his last. You know that I'm just talking this thru for myself now....right? I absolutely ABHOR this part of owning animals....

Here's the last pic I have of him being ridden....it's my son and grandson....Poor old Cy just isn't his usual perky, happy self at all. In fact, he looks miserable which isn't him at all when he's being ridden.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

That's always a tough call to make, so sorry you are having to face this. I'm sure you have gone around and around thinking about this, so the following is not intended to sound like you haven't, or to sound like I know all the answers. Just throwing out my thoughts on the subject, and a bit of my own experience.

My first thought would be to make an assessment of how HE feels about it. By that I mean, is he upbeat and acting like his normal self? Is he showing signs of depression or like he just want's to be done with life? Does the limp seem to cause extreme pain, or is it the kind of pain that we all deal with when we get older?

If he is telling you he is tired and just want's done, you know the answer, and know what you should do. Love him up and let him go while he is still relatively pain free.

However, if your assessment points to him just being "an old guy" and he's happy with life at this point, I would do my best to keep him healthy and happy for as long as he shows signs of wanting to keep going. 

I've had good luck getting weight gain on older, hard keepers, by feeding soaked alfalfa pellets and beet pulp shreds, with a high fat, low sugar/starch, easily digested grain mixed up in sloppy mash. I add sunflower oil and a handful of calf manna. Glucosamine and Chondroitin can help with joint pain and other arthritis symptoms.

Good blankets can help an older horse in the winter, helping to keep them warm so more of their body reserves aren't depleted by shivering to keep warm.

Again, I'm so sorry you are at this point with him. I've been in this situation more times than I care to recall, but it's always the animal that makes the decision for me. In fact, we have a 14 year old puppy dog we are just about to have to make the decision on. She's all but blind, almost deaf, has a multitude of aches and pains...but she is still having more good days than bad, and she keeps telling us she's still happy. So we love her while we can and prepare for what is to come.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Kat, thank you and absolutely no offense taken. The limp doesn't seem to cause him pain...he doesn't act in pain at all. He just limps. He does seem to have more good days than bad at this point. In fact at the shows we went to, he was acting like a blasted kid for the 1st half and I actually thought he might try bucking with me! He's decided that he's buddy sour and has to be attached to my daughters horse at ALL times. Last winter we actually put weight on him for part of it! He was getting 6 pounds or so of our sweet feed mix we do and a flake of good alfalfa. We add a weight gain supplement to his feed also. He won't eat a mash....I've tried. If the grain gets wet....he won't touch it. 

I think I'm going to schedule an appt for him with the vet who does his chiro and have her assess him.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I think getting an assessment is a great idea. At least then you'll have a better idea of what exactly is going on and what your options are. Plus, you'll likely feel better about your decision.

We took our 17-year-old cat in to the vet this spring expecting that he wouldn't be coming home with us. We had them run a panel of tests first to make sure we were doing the right thing. It actually turned out that most of problems we brought him in for were related to high blood pressure. We give him a quarter of a pill that costs $2 a month every night in a treat, and his quality of life has improved dramatically. Granted, he's still very old and arthritic, plus we discovered he's in the early stages of renal failure, so we know it won't be much longer. However, for now he's happy despite the occasional bad days, so we're just doing everything we reasonably can to make him comfortable until the time does come.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree that a vet assessment is a great idea. Good luck.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He goes to see Doc tomorrow when I take Lizzie's mare in to get adjusted. Bad news is that I just ran them all up into the corral and he is not moving well at all. He tripped with his back leg over nothing. He's limping on the front. Sigh..... Good news is he inhaled the little bit of grain I gave them all.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, good news...sorta. Dr Christie says based on how he looked and acted today...he's good for a while yet. No guarantees how long. He is now 100% retired...no riding because she doesn't think he is "safe" anymore as he may stumble or fall with a rider. Since we have a pasture he can retire into with no worries on running out of feed, she thinks we have a few more months with him at at least. While he has dropped a little weight, he still looks really good for his age. So...basically we have a little more "borrowed" time with my old guy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good news!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Cactus_Acres said:


> If it is arthritis going on, what about glucosamine? I used that with a racing washout TB gelding I had. He had a catch in his stifle when doing tight turns. I think he was somewhere around 22-24 years old when he passed away (another person owned him at the time).


Glucosamine was my thought as well. Many years ago before it was well known, our vet recommended glucosamine for a pound rescue dog we had. She had difficulty getting up and getting in the car. Couldn't go up stairs. It was supposed to take a few weeks to take effect, but we saw dramatic results in much less time. She was jumping in the car and racing up the stairs in days, not weeks.

Our vet said that glucosamine sulfate was being used first in race horses. Although they are often said to give the same results, I'd go with glucosamine rather than chondroitin. We used Doctor's Best.

That said, your guy is quite old and it may not be what he needs. It's a hard decision and not one that I ever have an easy time with. As long as he seems to want to be here, I'd tend to let him stay.

I was typing when you posted your good news. That's great!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Glad he has some time to enjoy his retirement! Give him a big Chadwick hug around the neck for me!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He knows he is loved! It sure is rough when the time comes, but you will know "when". 
In the meantime, he will enjoy just being a horse. So sorry he is failing.
He looks like a great horse!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I knew you'd all be a good support. I love this old guy even tho we haven't had him very long. Yesterday at the vet's he was head up, ears forward, pawing the ground, etc. :eyeroll: Brought him home and had another horse with us (just for a couple nights as we have a show this weekend and getting in and out of Cass's yard when it rains is impossible) and he was all "I'm still king of THIS farmyard" LOL Then I watched him and Cowgirl "protect" each other from the new horse....sheesh....


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

i use this for my older hard keepers - the hi fiber one 
http://lucernefarms.com/traditional-blends/


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I know this is a little bit older but if you can get glucosamine, chondroitin, and msm into his diet it will help with the arthritis.

Also, we have a 30yo man who is still very rideable even after fracturing his shoulder when he was 23yo. He gets 1/4 cup of ACV daily along with his joint supplement and he does great. If you take him off either one though he becomes dead lame. 



Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thought I'd give a quick update. Cyclone is looking fantastic! He's actually acting like his old self and seems to be quite content. Makes me want to get on and ride him....but I won't. Guess we do have more time with him. Doesn't mean things won't change quickly but for now....we still have him around.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had a couple very old equines. See if you can get your farrier to rock the toes on the shoes on his front feet. It makes such a huge difference to them to not have to break over at the ankles.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

That's great, Carmen. I have to admit that I was afraid to read your post....but this is really good news.:clap: Enjoy your time with him.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

They have roller and rocker shoes now that really help with break over. Navicular, tendon issues, ring bone, etc. 

You can buy them if your farrier won't make them 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Wonderful news, so happy to hear he's doing well.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He doesn't wear shoes. He normally isn't lame and isn't acting lame at all now. He's full of arthritis and there isn't much going to help that at all other than to relieve some of the discomfort.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad he is doing better ! Sounds like a lovely old chap 
Your doing good for him , keep it up. Personally , i would try some supplements for him to see if it helps with his painful days. 
It could help with improving his appetite as well. Worth a try.
I had a horse with founder , and i found some giving some supplements did help her . Unfortunately the rotation did start again after many years and putting her down was the only alternative. I feel your pain Carmen :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:tears: This time it is NOT good news. We will be saying good-bye to our very loved Cyclone tomorrow morning. My heart is breaking as is my daughters. I seriously hate this part of having animals. He has lost a lot of weight since winter began and, quite honestly, we aren't even half way thru winter. It's just not fair to him to ask him to try and keep going just because we want him to.... One of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no ! Im so sorry Carmen :hug: Why is it so hard to give them the kindest gift we can when their time here with us has ended :tears:
Ive been there Carmen , my horse was well over twenty when i put her down , it was the hardest thing i had to do ..:tears: 
Cyclone will be missed but not forgotten :hug:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry :hug: You've given him a great home and lots of love. I know it's hard to say goodbye, but you're doing what's best for him.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awwww...so sorry to hear. Love him up and let him go. There are no words to say that will help, so I'll just send hugs and light a candle for each of you. :hug:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

so sorry and sad for you and your daughter:blue:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry Carmen  :hug: That must be hard :hug:


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry...  Katie said she was really sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It is always hard.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Its best for him and hardest for you and your daughter. Blessings for you both.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry.. followed this thread but just got back on board. My heart goes out to y'all. When it comes to that time... with a loved one its hard Every 4 legged family is special in their own way....but when that loved one is a horse...for us... it's just different. Dang it.. I'm choking up... my hearts is breaking for y'all. Just cause it's time doesn't make it easy. Loving hugs sent your way. :hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I'm still holding it together....probably lose it later. Lizzie was a basket case yesterday but seems to be coping this morning. She wants to be there so I'm going to let her. 

Taylor, tell Katie thank you for me. Katie is one who got to ride Cy. She rode him at a trail ride and I rode the horse John and Taylor had planned on Katie riding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's done. Tough old bugger still took more than one injection (always took 2x as much as any other horse when we needed to sedate him for anything). He was limping pretty badly this morning too. It was time. 

Thank you everyone. Your support means a lot to me.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

:grouphug:. I am so sorry for you all.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: :hug: So very sorry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry guys :grouphug:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------

